# Would you go to a live show playing K.K Slider music in real life?



## Meowkie (Feb 27, 2018)

The Legend Of Zelda has been having orchestra events for quite awhile now and recently Splatoon has "Live" events featuring the Squid Sisters and Off The Hook, I think the next step is put on a live show with K.K Slider's music, maybe to make it different, requests can be made before the show starts and it takes place in a outside venue to be similar  the first game.
Personally,  I would go just for a chance to hear K.K Bossa.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2018)

No.  

I wouldn't go into a crowded place even if Ozzy Osbourne was there, and he's my idol.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 3, 2018)

If it was different to the game music, sure. They should also put on orchestrated versions of the hourly tunes. But if there were too many folks there, probably not.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 3, 2018)

Kind of sad that you guys wouldn't go because it would be crowded... I'd definitely go! Wooohooo K.K!!


----------



## boring (Mar 3, 2018)

While I do indeed have intense anxiety, I think I would probably dose up on my meds and_ throw_ myself into the event - I think it would be the best to see K.K. Hypno in real life ♥


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 3, 2018)

*Q*: *Would you go to a live show playing K.K Slider music in real life?*

*A*: Probably wouldn't go to that. Not really into K.K Slider music. :T I would go to these types of events if it were video game music I was more into.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 5, 2018)

I would definitely watch Kazumi Totaka play live. Or an Animal Crossing themed orchestral show. Either would be a fantastic experience I think. I still regret not going to the Pokemon or Legend of Zelda themed orchestral shows.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea, Id go, especially if he was playing his concerto album lol


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 6, 2018)

I wouldn't go to an event like that in real life, but I'd certainly watch every recording of it online.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2018)

If I had the chance to go to such a event, sure, why not? Would be interesting if they would make a K.K. Slider live show. Such a live show would be even better with a nice band or orchestra. Now that I think about it, I would really like to know of how Hypno K.K. would sounds like live.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 13, 2018)

I like the K.K. songs for what they are but I don't they I'm interested in a live performance. The Squid Sisters and Off the Hook are pop stars so obviously they'd be more suited for that.


----------



## Toulousie (Mar 13, 2018)

It would be cool if they would make a live show with K.K. and his songs, but I wouldn't go
personally to such an event. I would watch it then online.


----------



## rollerC (Mar 13, 2018)

I think I would, but personally I wouldn't like it if it was just the original music. Now, if it were orchestrated, like K.K. Bossa from Animal Crossing: The Movie, then I'd see it for sure. I love live orchestral versions of any songs.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes and I'd drag my family and friend with me.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2019)

um.

*YES.*


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't really go to live shows, but I would love to hear an orchestral performance online or something like that.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I would love to go! I wonder if before it starts they'd start playing the ac main tune? That would be dope! XD


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2019)

I'd be more excited if it were hourly/holiday music, but I'd probably still go because it's still a rare chance to geek out about Animal Crossing irl.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 14, 2019)

If it was both K.K. music and the instrumentals/themes/other music from the series, I would 1000% go! I hope this happens one day <3


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

Sure, why not.
I've been to two concerts in my life, and they were metal bands. As wild as it got, it was still a lot of fun. 
A lot of people in one area makes me anxious, but it would be cool to see K.K play stale cupcakes live.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 23, 2019)

I mean, if I had the chance to go to such a live show, I would go ahead and watch it. Now that 
I think about it, I'm surprised they didn't had the idea yet to make a K.K. live show, after all, Squid 
Sisters and Off the Hook from Splatoon got their live shows too, and I'm pretty sure lots of people 
would go to a live show of K.K. Animal Crossing has after all a big fan base and K.K. songs live
sounds probably pretty cool.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 12, 2019)

Eh, maybe? On the one site, it sounds tempting. On the other site, I'm not the biggest fan of K.K. 
now.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends on how expensive it is, but probably, yeah. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2019)

If it was in my area, I would throw whatever amount of money needed at it to attend.


----------



## Orden (Jul 16, 2019)

Heck yeah I would, though it'd be kinda weird to see a singing dog with a guitar


----------



## Beanz (Jul 19, 2019)

I’d go only if they somehow find a way to make a white dog with eyebrows sing gibberish and play guitar.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

Maybe for a bit of a laugh but never for the music. I definitely would if he spoke like he and all the animals do in ac. That would be adorable.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 20, 2019)

Haha yes, I d love to go there


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 20, 2019)

Probably. I can't think of a good reason not to go


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

No. That doesn't sound like fun to me - and I go to a lot of gigs.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

No, I connect with music through lyrics and I can't understand his and I don't fancy orchestra music.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 3, 2019)

I would go! I think it would be really cool with all the nice and relaxing music. I would hope they play the main theme as well as all the time from Animal Crossing New Lead. To be Honest I would hope they play all the Animal Crossing New Leaf Music!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

Of course! I would definitely go.
Even though I don't like crowds, I know it'll be filled with amazing people, because only amazing people love K.K. Slider right?
I'd love that, it would make such amazing memories I think.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah, definitely! I would love to go and listen to some K.K. Slider music, especially if they played music from both New Leaf and all the other Animal Crossing games. The music would be really soothing and relaxing and that would make me so happy. Even if it was a lot of money to go, I think it would be worth it. c:


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

I would absolutely be there! I wouldn't only go to listen to his music (because his private concerts in the game are way more personal anyway), but I'd love to meet all the people there who probably have the same Animal Crossing obsession as me lol. Overall it would be an awesome event.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 7, 2019)

I would! I'd love a live Animal Crossing music event, actually. It would be really nice and chilled out.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 7, 2019)

Of course! I wouldn't really care what format it is-- holograms like a vocaloid concert, live orchestra, rock band, etc. I'd just go for the experience because Animal Crossing really means a lot to me.


----------



## Speeny (Sep 9, 2019)

Nope. Lol


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 11, 2019)

I would, I'd like to hear what K.K. Slider's songs would sound like preformed in an orchestra and especially live, that's really the part that makes everything special to me.


----------



## dumplen (Sep 11, 2019)

I would definitely go! KK music is forever with me because of my relationship with AC.

Plus it'd be much fun to be at a concert filled with other fans!!  Everyone trying to bust out the Shrunk dance..


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 13, 2019)

Look who just played before an Splatoon IRL live show:




Guess the chances of him getting a own IRL live show one day aren't as low as we may thought...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Not if it follows up with a splatoon concert, what?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 13, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Not if it follows up with a splatoon concert, what?



I mean this is the first time where K.K. actually got an appearance at a IRL live concert, since as far as I know, he never got a live show in the same style as the Squid Sisters or Off The Hook got or appear on one until now. Sure, he was here only a "guest star", but since people reacting very positive of this (not just AC fans as I saw so far), maybe they gonna do in the future a real fully K.K./Animal Crossing live show. That's why I also said that the chances seems to be not that low as thought to never get a K.K. live show as this is a thing now.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 14, 2019)

No. Crowds and noise give me extreme stress. I think I’d rather host a pretend concert in-game instead.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

sure

As long as it's free and playing close to me


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2019)

No. 

If I was going to go to a concert it would be Ozzy Osbourne.

Not an anime dog.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 11, 2019)

Unlikely. I don't especially like big crowds and have never really seen the appeal of going to concerts in general. If I already happened to be at a place and such an event took place coincidentally then I might, but only if time permitted and nothing else important was on my schedule.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 11, 2019)

John Wick said:


> No.
> 
> If I was going to go to a concert it would be Ozzy Osbourne.
> 
> Not an anime dog.



I guess the love of dogs has its limits, Wick? hehe


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> I guess the love of dogs has its limits, Wick? hehe



I had a beautiful german shepherd many years ago, and one thing I really liked about him, was that he didn't play an instrument or sing.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 11, 2019)

Maybe, I don't know. I can't imagine it happening. As much as I like listening to video game music, I just don't see myself in a live concert of it. I'd probably just opt for watching it on YouTube.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 11, 2019)

i wouldn't go see him in person, mainly cos im a bit broke atm haha and i have another band that i really wanna see first of they ever come to where i live. However, i do listen to this a lot on youtube (link below), which is a 1 hour concert of kk slider songs, its great to relax to and to study to 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh4LXhy4_6A&t=2408s


----------



## Corrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Only if it was at a cafe!


----------



## Justaharpy (Dec 20, 2019)

I think I would see K.K slider, I think if he had a concert it would be like a hatsune miku concert with the digital projector and everything. A orchestra wouldn't really fit imo.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 20, 2019)

This would be very cool! I would definitely go!


----------



## Tianna (Dec 22, 2019)

To be honest, yes lol. For one, he's one of my favorite characters in the game. And I love both his aircheck and live songs~ <33

K.K. Jongara is AMAZING both live and aircheck.


----------



## Alyx (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh, well, maybe... but I feel it would only be in Japan. There wouldn't be anybody at that concert in the US... unless people would come from everywhere to be there. Poor K.K... all alone. I love him so much, he must be protected.


----------

